# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Tordow, новый вариант Android-трояна, получил функции шифровальщика

## olejah

Исследователи в области безопасности предупреждают о том, что в прошлом месяце появился новый вариант вредоносной программы Tordow Android. Отличается эта версия тем, что в ней реализован механизм сбора данных, а также функционал шифровальщика.

Первый вариант Tordow был подробно описан в сентябре этого года, этот банковский троянец выделялся тем, что запрашивал root-доступ, обычно подобные вредоносные программы этого не делают.

Более того, были найдены компоненты этой вредоносной программы, позволяющие загружать дополнительные модули, которые позволяют злоумышленнику получить полный контроль над взломанным устройством.

Также Tordow может отправлять, красть, и удалять SMS-сообщения, перенаправлять и блокировать вызовы, красть контакты, проверять баланс пользователя и даже загружать и устанавливать приложения. Вдобавок ко всему, он может красть различные файлы с взломанных смартфонов.

Обновленный вариант трояна получил название Tordow v2.0 по классификации Comodo. Теперь он получил возможность похищать банковские данные, посещать различные веб-страницы, удалять антивирусное программное обеспечение и, что наиболее важно, шифровать и расшифровывать файлы.

Исследователи в области безопасности также заметили, что новый вариант трояна собирает данные об аппаратном и программном обеспечении зараженного устройства, включая операционную систему, производителя, интернет-провайдера и местоположение пользователя.

Эксперты объясняют, что вредоносная программа способна шифровать файлы с использованием алгоритма AES. Отмечается, что троян использует для шифрования жестко прописанный ключ «MIIxxxxCgAwIB».

Специалисты Comodo утверждают, что у новой версии вредоноса имеются девять различных способов проверки получения привилегий суперпользователя.

Tordow v2.0 распространяется через вредоносные варианты популярных игровых приложений и приложений социальных сетей. В их число входят: VKontakte, Pokemon Go, Telegram и Subway Surfers, загруженные из неофициальных источников. Скомпрометированные приложения, как правило, ведут себя как легитимные, но включают в себя встроенный и зашифрованный вредоносный функционал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

